# Android app making - need ideas!



## anmolksharma (Oct 28, 2013)

I Need to take part in an android app making competition. 

Any innovative app ideas which are still not on playstore?


----------



## ankush28 (Oct 29, 2013)

something like iStudiez, for android.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Oct 31, 2013)

Sorry for going offtopic, but can list some online resources where you learned android programming?


----------



## ankush28 (Oct 31, 2013)

Chetan1991 said:


> Sorry for going offtopic, but can list some online resources where you learned android programming?



For me it is *developer.android.com/training/index.html and XDA-University 
First you have to learn Java...
Then download SDK (ADT), JDK and start developing...


----------



## Anorion (Oct 31, 2013)

Mendikot game


----------



## ankush28 (Oct 31, 2013)

Anorion said:


> Mendikot game



Seriously ? 
Bte op you are open to games also or just apps...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 31, 2013)

Just make something which can help you in YOUR daily tasks. If it helps you, it can certainly help others too.


----------



## ankush28 (Oct 31, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Just make something which can help you in YOUR daily tasks. If it helps you, it can certainly help others too.


Thats why I gave OP suggetion what i want--->





ankush28 said:


> something like iStudiez, for android.



I am too new at android app developement


----------



## anmolksharma (Nov 10, 2013)

Howz home electricity consumption monitor?


----------

